# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Not sure if it'll work...

## Killsomecero

Right now I have an ASUS Essentio CG 1330-05, which I got from newegg and has been running well lately.
I'm trying to get a GTX 560 (maybe Ti if I can afford it) and I found this one:
Newegg.com - Galaxy 56NPH6HS4IXX GeForce GTX 560 &#40;Fermi&#41; 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
I was wondering if my motherboard and pc will actually be able to run it:
ATI Radeon HD 5750
8GB RAM
1TB HDD
AMD Phenom II X6 1035T Processor, 2.6GHz without overclocking. (I absolutely love this processor, it's extremely fast.)
Running 1680x1050 Res


Chip Type: ATI Displayer Adapter (0x68BE)
DAC Type: Internal DAC (400 MHz)

In shorter terms...
Here's the pc i have now: Newegg.com - Refurbished: ASUS Essentio CG1330-05 Desktop PC Phenom II X6 1035T&#40;2.6GHz&#41; 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Capacity ATI Radeon HD 5750 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Here's the Graphics card I want: Newegg.com - Galaxy 56NPH6HS4IXX GeForce GTX 560 &#40;Fermi&#41; 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Will it work? If not, then what do I need to upgrade/get?

----------


## Smoogels

Sadly, it wont work.

That Asus computer has a 300W power supply and the Nivida card requires at least 450W.

Therefore you will need to upgrade your power supply, which can be quite difficult since its already wired. If you where to get a new PSU I would recommend getting a OCZ 500-600W PSU. Try to avoid the cheapy ones because they often explode or fail :P

----------


## Killsomecero

> Sadly, it wont work.
> 
> That Asus computer has a 300W power supply and the Nivida card requires at least 450W.
> 
> Therefore you will need to upgrade your power supply, which can be quite difficult since its already wired. If you where to get a new PSU I would recommend getting a OCZ 500-600W PSU. Try to avoid the cheapy ones because they often explode or fail :P


 I was thinking along the lines of these;
Newegg.com - LEPA G500-MA 500W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - Rosewill Stallion Series RD500-2DB 500W ATX12V Power Supply

Newegg.com - SILVERSTONE ST50F-ES 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

----------


## Smoogels

They look OK.

I don't think I've ever seen these brands here in the UK so I have no idea how reliable they are.

I do recommend though a OCZ or Corsair because they are proven to be soild PSUs.

----------


## Theminatar

I'm a huge fan of modular psu's but I have never heard of LEPA before. I'd go with the Rosewill. I hear they're pretty reliable.

----------


## Killsomecero

And would the power supply be the only thing really needed, are you sure my processor and motherboard can handle the GPU as well?

----------


## Smoogels

Yes  :Smile:  
*Filler*

----------


## 2dgreengiant

xfx proseries 750w power supply is a BEAST, get that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Killsomecero

After browsing for some time, I think these 2 seem like the best bang for the buck right now:
Newegg.com - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5&#47;OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti &#40;Fermi&#41; 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card -560 Ti 2GB

Newegg.com - LEPA G700-MA 700W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply -LEPA 700w psu

I don't know if the LEPA supports AMD Phenom processors though, I saw other power supplies which specifically said they support phenom but this one doesn't say so. 
The dimensions seem to work fine from what I've measured

----------


## Smoogels

The power supply will work fine for the AMD and the video card you have selected is pretty good.  :Wink: 

99% of power supplies support all models of CPUs  :Smile:

----------


## Killsomecero

> The power supply will work fine for the AMD and the video card you have selected is pretty good. 
> 
> 99% of power supplies support all models of CPUs


Alright, thanks for the help mate. +rep and I'll make sure to ask if i get confused again


edit:
I'm planning on adding an SSD in a couple months when i get back to the states. Not sure if the motherboard/case has the space for another hard drive. The cg1330 comes with a tb hdd, i don't know if it's 2x 500gb drives or a single tb so that i can still put the ssd.

----------


## Killsomecero

I ended up ordering an EVGA HD Superclocked 570, and it wouldn't start up so I RMA'd it back for a full refund...not going to buy EVGA for another long while...
But anyways, now that I have the refund back I'm getting 2 of these handsome boys for some sli: Newegg.com - 14-127
I don't know if it will work with my motherboard, I'd open my computer and check but I can't find my screwdriver.
My brother also is getting those 460's to SLI, and he can't figure out if it will work with his power supply:


Shorter Terms:
2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127646 with Newegg.com - LEPA G700-MA 700W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Will it work?
2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127646 with Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - will it work?

----------


## Smoogels

To do SLI you will only need one power supply.

But to find out if it works you should open up your computer and see if it has two PCI 16x slots, which I doubt if its a prebuilt :Frown: 


I don't think that it's an option I'm afraid  :Frown:

----------


## Killsomecero

> To do SLI you will only need one power supply.
> 
> But to find out if it works you should open up your computer and see if it has two PCI 16x slots, which I doubt if its a prebuilt
> 
> 
> I don't think that it's an option I'm afraid


I can't open my PC currently because of some tool problems so I just found it on newegg, since I bought it off of there anyways.
According to Newegg, under expansion:
1 ( 0 ) x PCI Express x16
1 ( 0 ) x PCI Express x1
2 ( 2 ) x PCI
I'm very stupid when it comes to motherboards, so sorry for asking but is there a way to put the video card on a regular PCI slot, or fit 2 on one x16?
I really want to run those 2 in SLI, without having to upgrade my motherboard. If nothing else, I can go back to another 570 though

----------


## Smoogels

> I can't open my PC currently because of some tool problems so I just found it on newegg, since I bought it off of there anyways.
> According to Newegg, under expansion:
> 1 ( 0 ) x PCI Express x16
> 1 ( 0 ) x PCI Express x1
> 2 ( 2 ) x PCI
> I'm very stupid when it comes to motherboards, so sorry for asking but is there a way to put the video card on a regular PCI slot, or fit 2 on one x16?
> I really want to run those 2 in SLI, without having to upgrade my motherboard. If nothing else, I can go back to another 570 though


You cannot SLI because you only have one PCI express x16 slot I'm afraid. A graphic card will not fit/work on other ones and you can only put one graphic card in per slot.

----------


## ayeyoh

I suggest to sell this and buy a new unit as you may a lot to make this better

----------

